
  How To Enable The Super-Spartan, Totally Buttonless Google Home Page  - jmonegro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/08/how-to-enable-the-super-spartan-totally-buttonless-google-home-page/
======
babyshake
Okay, I'm almost there. Now can anyone tell me how to get rid of that pesky
search box?

~~~
babyshake
And the logo. It would probably be best if it just responded with HTTP headers
and no document at all.

